# Artist Alley Print Ideas?



## WinterSin (Dec 31, 2011)

When you go to a convention and go to the artist's alley, what kinds of prints or other hand made items would you buy, and for how much? I am curious because a friend and I want to open a table possibly, and I'd love to sell some work, but I don't know what people would actually buy.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 31, 2011)

Depends on what kind of work it is. Good design that fits a purpose people will buy. Sometimes they'll buy prints of work - but those looking for porn tend to just want sketches or work that's more ..."easy to hide" from friends and family. They'll opt for that or CD collections of work.

I've seen bookmarks, badges and sometimes mouse pads. Often, small poster sized prints can sell because it's easy to store those than trying to get a binder storing larger ones. Posters...I haven't seen at Furry cons so much - where anime cons it tends to thrive because it's mostly fanart people go nuts for.


----------



## Kurasuki (Dec 31, 2011)

Bookmarks, prints, posters, keychains there's all kinds of things you can craft up that will sell.

As for what people buy the most badges/buttons sell the best, which I just don't get as they're small and you can hardly see the picture =/ none the less though people love them.

I have never been to a furry con, but have sold at anime cons, and as mentioned fanart of whatever anime that happens to be popular at the moment is what sells, in fact it's actually very hard to sell anything that's not fanart, not impossible but exceedingly difficult compared to sketching up something like a Kuroshitsuji or Hetali fanart.


----------



## WinterSin (Dec 31, 2011)

I am more so speaking of Anime conventions, since...the only convention  around me that is furry I've heard some seriously bad things about, kind  of makes me feel uncomfortable, especially since I have no IRL friends  who are also furries, so I would end up going alone... (sad)

So, I assume then, since I am mostly considering prints, to draw fan art of things as:

Bleach
Naruto
Pokemon
Final Fantasy
Hetalia (dear god, the fan rape, lol)
Avatar TLA
Vampire Knight
Inuyasha
VOCALOID
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Maybe even popular game characters, like Mario, Link, Kirby, and assorted Fire Emblem characters, such as Roy, Ike, and Marth...

...and...others? I dunno, any other ideas?

My main idea was to sell prints,  didn't plan to go -very- large, mayyyyybe one or two bigger ones for  those who might want, but I'd make sure it's something VERY common so it sells. I do want to start lodging my name out there,  so I want to make things of quality. If I could find shrinkable plastic  paper (shrinky-dink paper), was thinking to make custom necklaces...or  something. Or laminate some drawings and make little clips. No clue...

I might start up doing bookmarks, probably laminated badges as well, but mouse pads, I will have online only...that would be something a tad bit too expensive for me to do...thanks for the tips~

Is there anything you want to share with me in particular as far as con selling experience? Good ways to market yourself, etc.?


----------

